# uvesafb - boczne zniekształcenie obrazu

## sherszen

Witam,

Postanowiłem, że przejdę na nowy sterownik ekranu jakim jest uvesafb. Bardzo podoba mi się to, że ekran konsoli pracuje z częstotliwością odświeżania 85 Hz, tak jakbym sobei tego życzył. Niestety obraz jest zniekształcony. Po lewej stronie monitora pojawia się wklęsłość obrazu. Można to jakoś poprawić? Wcześniej używałem vesa-tng i tam wszystko było bardzo ładnie usatwione.

```
uvesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV11 (GeForce2) Board, Chip Rev B2, OEM: NVidia, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c200

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc245, set palette = c00cc2ca

uvesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1875

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 7500k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

A to sa moje ustawienia:

```

options uvesafb mode=1024x768-32 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap

```

----------

## wuja

Skorzystam i się podłączę.

Ja z kolei nie mam wprawdzie zniekształcenia, ale obraz mam przesunięty w lewo. Prawie ucina mi pierwszą literę, a po prawej mam czarny margines.

Na vesa-tng też było wszystko ok.

----------

## RA6

@wuja mi pomaga "auto adjust" na LCD, gdy używam kabla VGA na DVI jest ok, a na monitorze CRT jest ok od kilku wersji kernela. Często używam dwóch monitorów przy pracy z GIMP-em i też brak powyższych problemów.

Co do problemu @sherszen to mogę tylko doradzić pogrzebanie w ustawieniach monitora lub wysłać do twórcy wiadomość o błędzie.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wuja wrote:*   

> obraz mam przesunięty w lewo. Prawie ucina mi pierwszą literę, a po prawej mam czarny margines.

 Miałem kiedyś podobny problem z vesa-tng na kompie w robocie i pomogła zabawa pewnym programikiem - chyba był to fbset, ale pewien nie jestem, to było dość dawno.

----------

## Odinist

Mam to samo z ATI Radeonem 9550, znaczy obraz przesunięty... w prawo   :Laughing:   Pod xorgowym sterownikiem "radeon" też jest przesunięty, pod fglrx nie   :Confused: 

Przy vesafb-tng jest ok, ale mam tylko 60 Hz

----------

## sherszen

Kombinowąłem z ustawieniami ekranu... ustawiłem sobie rozdzielczość 800x600 i tez widze, że mam obraz przesunięty, ale w prawo. Ten drugi parametr po - to głebia bitowa? Jeśli tak, to dopisąłem jeszcze @85, aby wszytsko było w porzadku. Polecenie fbset:

```

> sudo fbset 

mode "800x600-85"

    # D: 56.303 MHz, H: 53.724 kHz, V: 85.142 Hz

    geometry 800 600 800 2400 32

    timings 17761 152 32 27 1 64 3

    vsync high

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmode

```

Monitor to LG Flatron 775 FT jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie...

----------

